# Ladies Boots



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The ones that fit your foot nothing else matters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Well that was helpful.... thanks?!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

THIRTY TWO Women's - Girl's Ultralight Snowboard Boot
Thirty Two Boots are some of the best in the Industry and these ones are wicked light which makes you forget that you have snowboards boots on. (worth the extra money!)

FORUM 09 Women's Aura Snowboard Boot
Out-of-the-box comfort at a great price. Like most of the modern boots, an internal lace up system keeps your heal in the heal-cup. On a toe side turn you should not feel like you're gonna fall out of your boots...:laugh:

Do NOT wear two socks. I prefer thin socks (sometimes dress socks if my snowboard socks are dirty) and a tight fitting boot. A sloppy boot fit will hinder performance.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd try a few brands to see what fits your foot best, and not concentrate too much on the special lacing systems, etc. 

However, one that a lot of girls like, that you should at least try on is BOA. It's got a little knob that you turn to tighten your laces - which is a lot nicer on your hands - it seems like a lot of girls who are newer to snowboarding struggle with traditional laces because pulling them tight can be really tough on your hands. Some people don't like BOA tho, so make sure to try it on! 

Each brand fits feet a bit differently - so maybe folks could steer you towards some specific brands if you share a little about your foot shape? I've heard good things from girls about Northwave and Salomon, but they tend to be a bit narrower, while Burtons and 32's tend to be fairly wide. I've had good luck with Vans lately, which are narrower around the heel and wider around the toe box. I've also heard good things about k2's latest boots. 

I haven't had great luck for durability with 32's recently. They totally fell apart after about 30-40 days of riding. - the material cracked at the ankle where the boot flexes, and just started ripping farther and farther back towards the heel. 

Keep in mind that you may need to size down from your normal shoe size for a snug fit! 

Also, you might ask around on shred betties - a ton of girls on there, so there'd be some more personal experiences from a female perspective.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The ones that fit your foot nothing else matters.



I knew that was going to be your response.:laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Twix said:


> I knew that was going to be your response.:laugh:


so did i.

and i hope that our being able to predict this, helps to impress upon the original poster how true it is!

nothing else matters when compared to the quality of fit.

but if the hope was to see a reduction in choice of what to go for, my missus still likes her 32s (_prion _i believe) and continues rate them over the last few seasons


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Like already stated, it is all based on what feels the best on your feet. With that being said, just like Paolo's missus, mine has a pair of 32 Exus that she absolutely loves, I just bought her a pair of the new 32 shop edition Lashed to match mine, but that was only after her trying them on a few dozen times and saying that they were very comfortable. We could tell you 32, K2, etc., but it's what fits you best and makes you feel comfortable. Remember, you may have a day where you wear them all day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

32 boots = 32 days they're done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32 boots = 32 days they're done.


I love how your replies are so helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32 boots = 32 days they're done.


hahaha. Can't argue with that - I used to love 32's but my most recent pair was total crap. Plus the women's models have gotten massively wide somehow. I have wide-ish feet and they're swimming in the 32's.

PS am I the only female responding to this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32 boots = 32 days they're done.


Nothing personal, but my last Lashed have 2 years with 100+ days of riding on them and are still in great shape. A little more flexy than original, but still usuable for everything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

32 days they're done. I have to give 32 super credit for getting people to buy into their hype and marketing crap.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

look at Forum boot's if you can, I've had mines for 2 years now, flexy and still holding on strong.looking for another pair now, but no luck in finding anything comfy.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

*Fit first, style second!*

It's so true, fit first, style second. Quick-lace systems or BOA are great but shouldn't be deal-breakers; liners can always be upgraded. But your boot should fit your foot, end of story. 

You've got to try on at least five pairs, and do it at a reputable boardshop with sales people who know what they're talking about. 

Before heading in you need to at least have an idea of what you want in terms of performance, what you expect in terms of comfort, and what you're willing to pay for it. I just bought a pair of boots on the weekend, and when I walked into the shop I was prepared to pay $200. After an hour and a half of trying on many boots and hearing a lot of what the sales person knew, I walked out with boots for $350 of a brand I'd never even considered and my eyes wide open as to what kind of options are out there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't wear the BOAs. They seem to tighten a disproportionate amount at the toes until they completely cut off circulation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with Mag. Personally I HIGHLY recommend BOA but only if you can find a pair that is comfortable with them. Personally I ride DC Allegiance and after losing time to adjusting regular laces and having to take a break periodically to let your feet rest/breath which can be avoided by loosening the BOA laces on the lift ride and then speed tightening them when you get off. I love BOA. Lot people dismiss it as hype and trend but they are worth the cost imo. That being said, I would suggest at least giving someone a ring before buying if you can't make it into a shop. The people at Berg's Ski & Snowboard Shop are absolutely top notch. Give them a call and I'm sure they can help you with information. Personally though, I like DC (obviously) and I just got my girl the Vans Veil but hers are brand hammer new so she's not gotten any time in them yet. 
You can also check out The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes Shay gives really good product reviews for the stuff she demos and tries. (And I think she's riding Rome Madison boots which she's pretty rough on)
And I would suggest asking over at Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine LOTS o Ladies over there with experience that could be helpful

*EDIT* Removed endorsement for tightboards.com after reading http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Fallen Saint - thanks for the props for shred betties 

And i ride the Vans Veil and really like 'em, solid choice - Hadn't thought I'd like BOA, but now I'm a huge fan (like you said, so long as the boot fit is good).


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm truly, madly, deeply in love with the quick-lace on my Salomon Optimas (never going back to regular lashed!) but I'm still a little afraid of the BOAs -- seriously, they make me feel claustrophobic. Clicking in like that just feels so permanent  Yeah, maybe I'm a head-case...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;78985 said:


> I'm truly, madly, deeply in love with the quick-lace on my Salomon Optimas (never going back to regular lashed!) but I'm still a little afraid of the BOAs -- seriously, they make me feel claustrophobic. Clicking in like that just feels so permanent  Yeah, maybe I'm a head-case...


Yeah I guess you have to get used to it - in reality the clicky thing is much faster to release than any of the untying mechanisms, you just pop that little button out. So once you get used to just being able to pop the knob to get your boot off, laces that you have to untie seem a bit claustrophobic! Especially considering I used to have to double knot them to keep them from coming undone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;78985 said:


> I'm truly, madly, deeply in love with the quick-lace on my Salomon Optimas (never going back to regular lashed!) but I'm still a little afraid of the BOAs -- seriously, they make me feel claustrophobic. Clicking in like that just feels so permanent  Yeah, maybe I'm a head-case...


I wouldn't say you're a headcase doll. It's like anything new, people hesitate until it's proven itself and then they still have to have a good reason to try it  But seriously, if you get a chance just give them a try. You look at them and you think Claustrophobic but once you play with them and realize that it's impossible to get locked into them if the mechanism breaks... But really it's just a matter of preference of course. I work as a Field Machinist (think construction job that takes brains. We measure cuts on steel pipes, that make titanium look like table ware steel, to the 1/1000 of an inch.) So I'm a lot more familiar with metal than most people  The BOA system is definitely it. The ratcheting system they use locks in when the nob is down and holds the cables in place with a gear lock. So if the mechanism breaks the gear lock has nothing to hold it in place and releases. So now you're thinking about the fact that if it gets frozen in place for some reason you can't cut through the cables? 1 - Not true, just not as easy. 2 - The knob that you press down to be able to ratchet the cable(s) down is the outter portion of the wheel & gear assembly and the locking mechanism is attached to that. So even if your boots were absolutely caked with ice all you have to do is get to the wheel to pull it out (away from the boot) and the lock releases. The real risk (imho) with BOA boots is constantly tightening them as you ride (boots loosen and a lot of people just keep dialing the boa tighter). This is a risk because it's easy to over tighten (especially if you're in the park) and then you risk busting the system out of the boot or breaking a cable (although, if you can break one of the cables then kudos to you! lol I've tried through normal riding and haven't been able to do it lol). But they boys & girls that make the BOAs have readily available replacement cables if you happen to need one and I've seen a guy at the local shop repair a boot with the boa system. And by repair I really mean he pulled the old one out and put the new one in, in like 10 minutes or so.
Ok so now that I've spouted off way more information that anyone cared to read, I'm out! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

shredbetties said:


> Fallen Saint - thanks for the props for shred betties
> 
> And i ride the Vans Veil and really like 'em, solid choice - Hadn't thought I'd like BOA, but now I'm a huge fan (like you said, so long as the boot fit is good).


My pleasure Shredbetties. I like giving 'em where they are due and you ladies over there definitely know your stuff. And thanks for letting me know about the Veils, I've been a little nervous about it since she hasn't gotten to try them yet and I don't personally know anyone who rides Vans so I've been worried about the quality. It was really frustrating trying to find her boots. She doesn't like most of the womens boots (too girly for her) and to complicate things she's only 5' and weighs all of 110? So her regular shoe size is a 5... Lots of boots available in the European and Asian markets that go all the way down to 4 but not in the US. Vans, Roxy, 32 and Burton are all I found that only go down to a 5. lol So thanks again, it's very reasuring to hear they're solid from you.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32 days they're done. I have to give 32 super credit for getting people to buy into their hype and marketing crap.


well Mr Avenger, this cannot be entirely true.

being wise to foot fitting philosophies such as those which you promote, the selected 32s were procured for the fact that out of all available brands, models and sizes, they fitted the best. no marketing, no hype, not even consideration of pretty colours.

and as for their resilience.... if 32 days is the maximum longevity... well i guess she either got lucky, or simply takes better care of her gear than you do your's..... approaching 100 days and still going strong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well Mr Avenger, this cannot be entirely true.
> 
> being wise to foot fitting philosophies such as those which you promote, the selected 32s were procured for the fact that out of all available brands, models and sizes, they fitted the best. no marketing, no hype, not even consideration of pretty colours.
> 
> and as for their resilience.... if 32 days is the maximum longevity... well i guess she either got lucky, or simply takes better care of her gear than you do your's..... approaching 100 days and still going strong.


Paolo, I appreciate the kind words, only 1 problem, I am a male not a female.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well Mr Avenger, this cannot be entirely true.
> 
> being wise to foot fitting philosophies such as those which you promote, the selected 32s were procured for the fact that out of all available brands, models and sizes, they fitted the best. no marketing, no hype, not even consideration of pretty colours.
> 
> and as for their resilience.... if 32 days is the maximum longevity... well i guess she either got lucky, or simply takes better care of her gear than you do your's..... approaching 100 days and still going strong.


And how many years ago did you buy them?

I'll take a picture of our warranty room after X mas and you'll see something that looks like this 32 lashed, lashed, lashed, tm two, tm two, tm two, focus boa, focus boa, prime, prime, etc. etc.

Let alone if you go into a shop grab a this years pair of primes, tm twos, or lashed. Pull the left liner out and look at the stitching of the bottom of them guarantee half of them the bottom is sewn on completely wrong to the liner. This is an indicitive fail of their production process and QC. Its typical of 32. I stick to my guns 32 days they're done.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

DVS TJ said:


> Paolo, I appreciate the kind words, only 1 problem, I am a male not a female.


kind words? appreciate away! you are welcome! but i wasn't referring to you. my fault not your's:dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And how many years ago did you buy them?


i guess it was probably 2 or 3 years ago.... maybe even 4 thinking about it.

their production methods have changed since then? oh gawd! don't tell me they now manufacture in the USA!!!?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No they produce them in the UK. Actually I hear they're hiring.


----------

